# WLan über CISCO EPC3212 und D-Link DIR-600 Bitte um Hilfe!!!



## Lupoc (1. November 2013)

*WLan über CISCO EPC3212 und D-Link DIR-600 Bitte um Hilfe!!!*

Nabend,

Ich versuche bei einer Freundin das WLAN zum laufen zu bekommen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Beide Geräte stehen oben. 
Über LAN und Patchkabel komme ich ohne Probleme mit dem Laptop und dem Cisco Ding ins Internet. Ach ja, das Cisco Ding muss sie haben da darüber unitymedia dargestellt wird. Das Cisco Ding besitzt kein Wlan. Deshalb hat meine Bekannte von D-Link ein weiteres Gerät dazu bekommen. 
1. Problem besteht darin das ich nicht weiß wie ich beide Geräte Hardwareseitig miteinander verbinden soll. Sprich Laptop, cisco und d-LAN. Fotos der Geräte im Anhang. Bitte nicht auf die aktuelle Verkabelung achten. Funktioniert so nicht. 
2. Problem besteht darin das ich nicht weiß was ich unter Windows 7 eintragen soll? Feste IP?? Wenn ja, wie? Und wie weiter?

Vielen Dank an die jenigen die sich die Mühe machen mir es in Doofensprache zu erklären.


----------



## robbe (1. November 2013)

Kabel beim Dlink in den Internet Port, in den Verbindungseinstellungen des dlink auf dynamische IP stellen und schon sollte das laufen, am Rechner musst du nix einstellen. 

Denk aber dran, das Modem jedes mal neu zu starten, wenn du ein anderes Gerät dran anschließt.

Eventuell auch mal beide Geräte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen. (beim Modem so lange mit nem Kuli in das kleine loch hinten pieksen bis es neustartet.)


----------

